# Any tire cupping solution



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

I keep reading that the CC has this rear tire cupping issue. Has anyone figured out any solutions.
Would a nice suspension kit with upgrated tires fix it or change the links and bushings.
Has anyone tried dealing with this or found the cure.....Please fill me in. I've done a lot of web
surfing on this issue. But no real fix. I hate to spend $ on something that would be a waste.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you already answered your own questions.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Just rotate often


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

DavidPaul said:


> I think you already answered your own questions.



Not really. I wish it was that easy David. It'll be stupid to replace these parts and not cure the problem. Do you have facts that this will fix the cupping issue. Since you easily say I answered my own question. I just figured this problem has been around for a good bit and no known fix.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Just rotate every 5k to keep even tire wear and learn to drive with tire wear in mind.

Also, if you'd 'done research' you would have read the other threads here on the same subject that all end with the same advice.:banghead:


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

Lol...always gotta be someone that says the same thing. You didn't do your research..lol. this site is a 24hr none stop information center. Their could be a cc owner out there that has done all off what I've stated in previous post but the cupping still remains, or has found a solution. But hasn't posted to tell all. Some people figure out or fix whatever issue they had and didn't bother to post. I've seen this happen many times. Did that ever cross your mind. So calm your little self down. No need for that. If you don't have a solution, then don't post. Easy as that. Leave the common sense post to your self.... B-)


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

HotredVR said:


> Lol...always gotta be someone that says the same thing. You didn't do your research..lol. this site is a 24hr none stop information center. Their could be a cc owner out there that has done all off what I've stated in previous post but the cupping still remains, or has found a solution. But hasn't posted to tell all. Some people figure out or fix whatever issue they had and didn't bother to post. I've seen this happen many times. Did that ever cross your mind. So calm your little self down. No need for that. *If you don't have a solution, then don't post. Easy as that.* Leave the common sense post to your self.... B-)





xterrain said:


> *Just rotate every 5k to keep even tire wear and learn to drive with tire wear in mind.*
> 
> Also, if you'd 'done research' you would have read the other threads here on the same subject that all end with the same advice.:banghead:


:facepalm:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

HotredVR said:


> Not really. I wish it was that easy David. It'll be stupid to replace these parts and not cure the problem. Do you have facts that this will fix the cupping issue. Since you easily say I answered my own question. I just figured this problem has been around for a good bit and no known fix.


I never told you to replace parts and just go on living.

You claim that you did research and did not find a solution. I simply said, you answered your own question.

There is no solution. As has already been said, do a lot of tire rotations and plan on tire wear. With the CC, that is just the way it is. This car will be the way it is until an entirely redesigned CC hits the market which may be never.

Or better yet, why don't you redesign the suspension and then become our hero, not to mention, very rich.  

You really do have a poor attitude, don't you. You came up here asking for advice and you got it but not what you wanted to hear, the truth.

It is not my fault, nor anyone else's, that you bought a CC. But since you did, get over it.  Most of us have accepted the CC for what it is and so should you.:laugh:

Once again, there is no solution for the CCs premature tire wear. Just rotate often and perhaps you will get a few more miles out of your tires. That's what I do.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Good advice^


My cc on stock suspension had very even tire wear. Have your alignment done and don't buy crappy tires. Rotate every oil change and you should get plenty of life.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

Ok Guys, You Got....


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I just swapped my tires this weekend, the stock conti's were shot with 15k on them. I know some people will flame on me, but I went with Milestar MS932 Sports. The car is so quiet right now, the rattling from the dash is even gone. The tires are 235/45R17XL 97V. I found with the 2010 CC the extra load rating + a tire that has higher treadwear rating has bought me a longer period of time with a quiet car. I combine the tires with 4k rotations and a proper alignment. If I get 20-25k out of this tire I will be a very happy camper.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

HotredVR said:


> Ok Guys, You Got....


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

juvefan20 said:


> I just swapped my tires this weekend, the stock conti's were shot with 15k on them. I know some people will flame on me, but I went with Milestar MS932 Sports. The car is so quiet right now, the rattling from the dash is even gone. The tires are 235/45R17XL 97V. I found with the 2010 CC the extra load rating + a tire that has higher treadwear rating has bought me a longer period of time with a quiet car. I combine the tires with 4k rotations and a proper alignment. If I get 20-25k out of this tire I will be a very happy camper.


My stock conti's wore perfectly until they developed minor cupping in the rear at 36k. I rotated them once more and was able to get 42k in total and they could have probably gone another 1k or so, but I didn't want to risk it with winter approaching.

Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just last week I changed out my Stock Conti's @ 37,000 miles to Goodyear Eagle F1 AS. The tires are good and well made, but are a little more nosiy. The Rep at discount tire told me that side walls on these tires are actually stiffer to prevent cupping and as long as I rotated them every 5K miles I would not have any issues. As for the road noise, they told me that after driving for a couple of days, it should go away.


----------



## bonzomatic (Dec 3, 2013)

*A little nervous*

I just bought a 2011 CC with 26K miles. I'm new to VW ownership so I decided to join this forum. This talk of tire cupping is making me a little nervous. It appears that I have stock Conti's on the car, but I have the upgraded wheels. Is this problem limited to a particular size of tire, or does it seem to affect all CC's? The tread on my tires appears to be OK right now, and I'm not hearing any noise. I will definitely do my rotations regularly based on what I've read here.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

Well, I'm determined to take on the tire cupping mission. Gonna start off with installing the KSport coilover suspension kit,19" rims with a good set of tires. Haven't looked into which tires to go with yet. Also gonna replace all the bushings and mounts. I'll have my friend that works for vw do the alignment. Hopefully this will give me 45k miles of free cupping.... If not, then I'll just keep replacing the tires.....lol.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Hahaha 45k? Are you getting some rock hard touring tires?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

No I was thinking about the continental Extreme Contact DWS. A friend if mine run these in a 19" rim lowered and its not bad at all.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I got 30k out of some stock contis that were on some 2010 GTI Denver take offs that I picked up when I worked at a dealership. I rotate every 5k and dialed in some extra rear camber. Well pretty much maxed out stock eccentric bolts.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll put this information into good use.


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

*Stock Contis are history at 30K*

The roaring inside the cabin due to cupping has become unbearable, so I wear foam earplugs and my shooting muffs over them. This seems to help somewhat. 

Fortunately the tires have worn to the point that I won't feel guilty replacing them.

Merchant's Tire has a pretty good deal on Nitto Motivos. I've read some good reviews as well as a positive write-up by Road and Track (http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a18091/nitto-motivo/)

Does anyone have any CC-specific experience with this tire?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Once there are cupped you can fix the issue except to replace the tires. One thing to is rotate at least every 5k.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Also if you get tires that have large solid pads of rubber on the outside of the tire like Pilot Sports. The best wearing performance tire I have found is Conti DSWs. Ran them on my B6 passat and dads vr6 CC. He traded his CC in but I got 40k out of mine.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

So what's the solution to the cupping? Way too busy to be reading all those old posts.

:laugh:
No but seriously, I'm at 37,000 miles on my stock conti's and don't have any cupping issues. Rotated every 5,000 miles or so. Also have kept my tire pressure in check too. Curious if anyone was meticulous about tire rotating and STILL had cupping issues?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

GGCC you are correct. When I worked at a VW dealership all the B6/CC customers with cupping tires were the ones we only saw every 10k miles. 

I had some aggressive potenzas and they cupped very fast! 

I got new contis and increased negative camber in the rear. (Pretty much maxed out) Seemed to stop it for me.


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

Boosted2003! said:


> GGCC you are correct. When I worked at a VW dealership all the B6/CC customers with cupping tires were the ones we only saw every 10k miles.
> 
> I had some aggressive potenzas and they cupped very fast!
> 
> I got new contis and increased negative camber in the rear. (Pretty much maxed out) Seemed to stop it for me.


Geez, it would have been nice if the VW dealer had mentioned the 5K rotation. Instead they rotated them on my 10K service. Tires are now toast.

I plan to rotate the new Nitto tires every 5K. We'll see.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

frequent tire rotation. I went about 30k on CC lease and the inspection company said my tires were still above the acceptable wear limit.


----------



## richmondvatdi (May 17, 2003)

Mine have 31,000 miles. They are not past the wear limit, but they are well past the allowable cabin noise level. I just cannot take the roar anymore.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

As mentioned, for me it was to rotate every 5,000 miles, not every 10,000 miles. By then it's too late.

If you wait until 10,000 miles, the risk of cupping is extremely high and those tires will roar! Especially the Continentals.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish I knew about cupping. Put new tires on in January and they must have cupped, the cabin is loud as hell. Nankang NS-20 235/35/19 - were nice thru about mid February. 

How can I tell if they're cupped aside from the ridiculously loud cabin?


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

Usually a constant howling sound. It almost sounds like some loud truck with big tires is driving right next to you.

A lot of times cupping is caused by not rotating often enough, which causes the rear tires to cup enough to make that sound. You usually hear it after a rotation, putting the cupped rear tires in the front where you can easily hear them.


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

hahaha... :beer::beer::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7108098-USP-Motorsports-SPULEN-ADJUSTABLE-REAR-CAMBER-ARMS!!!


----------

